# shakira mix 7x



## gerdicom (2 Nov. 2008)

ich hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Tokko (2 Nov. 2008)

Ich steh auf die scharfe Chica.:thumbup:

Schönen Dank fürs teilen.


----------



## ali2000 (2 Nov. 2008)

danke für Shakira ... die ersten drei Fotos sind aber wohl von Alicia Keys


----------



## gerdicom (2 Nov. 2008)

danke ali sind mir dazwischen gerutscht ...iss aber auch ne süsse ..oder?


----------



## Tokko (3 Nov. 2008)

Alle Beweise vernichtet.


----------



## gerdicom (3 Nov. 2008)

Daankee TOKKO:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2010)

die Bilder gefallen


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Sep. 2010)

:thx: für Shakira 

logo gefällt das :thumbup:


----------



## Mike150486 (11 Sep. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die kleine, scharfe


----------

